# Dr. Voddie Baucham



## nasa30 (Oct 8, 2009)

I was sending a friend of mine a link to a sermon that I wanted him to listen to and it is so good, that I thought I would share it as well.


It is Dr. Voddie Baucham (I know the many vocal FIC opponents here on the PB are likely to dismiss Voddie, but everyone should listen to this if you have not already.) 


The Supremacy of Christ in Truth in a Postmodern World


Or you can hear it here on Pipers site


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Oct 8, 2009)

I very much enjoyed this sermon. Could you please enlighten me as to what FIC is?


----------



## nasa30 (Oct 8, 2009)

Unashamed 116 said:


> I very much enjoyed this sermon. Could you please enlighten me as to what FIC is?



Sure. Family Intergrated Church.

Here is a great description of FIC for those who are interested.

PS. I am wishing you the best on your new blog!


----------



## raekwon (Oct 8, 2009)

I was in the audience for that sermon (it was during the Desiring God National Conference in 2006). Excellent stuff.


----------



## Skyler (Oct 8, 2009)

We listened to a couple of his sermons in church recently. He's really engaging. And, he doesn't pull any punches.


----------

